# the onion



## Black Grass (Mar 18, 2004)

Do your self a favour and read the www.onion.com today

Vince
BlaCK Grass


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2004)

*chuckles


----------



## someguy (Mar 19, 2004)

That's pretty good. :lol:


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 19, 2004)

I've always dreamed of having my own Island fortress dedicated to training a super army of martial artists. That spoiled Rumsfeld gets everything...


----------



## auxprix (Dec 8, 2004)

*Note to Admin, this should be moved

I really believe that the onion is the greatest source of satire in America. This week has one of the best articles I can remember:

http://www.theonion.com/news/index.php?issue=4049&n=1

I know that we have some scientists in the forum, and they'll get a reall kick outa this one.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 8, 2004)

Mod Note:
Thread moved to Comedy Cafe.

MT Moderator


----------

